# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  لص تائب

## Paradise

لص نمساوي يرسل تعويضا لصاحب دراجة سرقها قبل 25 عاما

أرسل رجل سرق دراجة ذات مُحرك صغير في النمسا قبل 25 عاما
خطابا مُغفل التوقيع الى الشرطة يعترف فيه بجريمته
وأرفق بالخطاب 1400 يورو (1769 دولارا) كتعويض لضحيته. 

وقالت الشرطة في بيان نشرته وسائل الاعلام النمساوية يوم الاربعاء
ان الرجل كتب في رسالته
"في ذلك الوقت لم يكن عندي أي فكرة عن النطاق والمادي وغير المادي
لمثل هذه الجريمة ربما لافتقاري الى النضج آنذاك." 

وقال الرجل انه اذا لم تتمكن الشرطة من العثور على صاحب الدراجة السابق
لتعطيه التعويض فيمكنها التبرع بالمبلغ لمؤسسة اجتماعية محلية.

----------


## Sad Story

تأنيب الضمير بعد كل هذه المدة .... الجميل في الامر ان ضميره صحى وهذا يكفي

شكرا بردايس

----------


## Shift

أخي الكريم .. من سرق شيئا .. لا ينساه ولن ينساه .. 
هذا الشخص اكيد انه ظل متذكر هذه الواقعه طيله هذه المده .. 
واكيد انه ارتاح بعد هذا الاعتراف ..

----------


## Paradise

> تأنيب الضمير بعد كل هذه المدة .... الجميل في الامر ان ضميره صحى وهذا يكفي
> 
> شكرا بردايس


ضميره صحى متأخر احسن من اللي ضميره ميت

شكرا ساد ستوري

----------


## Paradise

> أخي الكريم .. من سرق شيئا .. لا ينساه ولن ينساه .. 
> هذا الشخص اكيد انه ظل متذكر هذه الواقعه طيله هذه المده .. 
> واكيد انه ارتاح بعد هذا الاعتراف ..


اكيد كان بده الراحة ولا كان ما اعترف
شكرا شفت

----------


## زهره التوليب

صحيح...متل ما ذكر شفت اكيد انه ارتاح بعد هذا الاعتراف ..

----------


## محمد العزام

يهدي الله من يشاء 
شكرا

----------


## Paradise

> صحيح...متل ما ذكر شفت اكيد انه ارتاح بعد هذا الاعتراف ..


شكرا زهرة

----------


## Paradise

> يهدي الله من يشاء 
> شكرا


الله الهادي
شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بردايس

----------


## Paradise

> شكرا بردايس


شكرا محمد

----------


## ابو نعيم

التائب من الزنب كما لا زنب له 
شكرا على موضوع

----------


## Paradise

> التائب من الزنب كما لا زنب له 
> شكرا على موضوع


شكرا ابو نعيم

----------

